# Immigration Information needed



## LVS (Apr 5, 2010)

I am in united states since about 3 years i have green card i got it through my brother in law who is married an american woman since 20 years
i am married since 28 years separated under the same roof since 6 months and now i filed for divorce

My questions and concerns
What will happen to the application of the citizenship
I should become american citizen within 2 years

I found out that my H has appointment with an immigration officer on the 7th of July 

What can he do ?

Since i am a permanent resident can he cancel my visas can he hurt me in any way ?( i don't think so but i need to be sure)
I already asked an immigration attorney if he can deport me and they said no and he can't take away my green card.

But
Can he stop the applications for citizenship if he already serve them?


Can somebody help???
Thanks


----------



## strawberry (Jun 21, 2010)

ask your lawyer again. best answer u'll get.


----------



## LVS (Apr 5, 2010)

Me my H and my kids got our green cards at the same time through my brother in law

I know i should ask again a lawyer but i have priority for other things to be done now since he can't take away my Green Card 
But if anyone have something to add i appreciate it

Thanks for all your time and help


----------



## mcco (Aug 4, 2010)

I think you are pretty much save after you passes the first interview and they gave you a permanent green card, I'm going through some similar situation the only problem is that now my Husband is refusing to go to the interview


----------



## jeffreygropp (Jun 9, 2010)

Once you have your 10 year green card you can apply for citizenship based on 5+ years of residency. Sounds like you can apply with or without being married.


----------



## LVS (Apr 5, 2010)

jeffreygropp said:


> Once you have your 10 year green card you can apply for citizenship based on 5+ years of residency. Sounds like you can apply with or without being married.





mcco said:


> I think you are pretty much save after you passes the first interview and they gave you a permanent green card, I'm going through some similar situation the only problem is that now my Husband is refusing to go to the interview


Thank you guys for replying
mcco hope everything will get better with you

AS for me I didn't have any interview in my case because my brother in law is our sponsor he filled the applications 11 years before we came to USA we got our green card by mail after being about a month in USA
My brother in law or my H applied for naturalization since then and It takes 5 years to get the citizenship papers

So my concerns are that i think he is able to stop the naturalization papers and i will need to apply on my own and at this time i don't know how long it is going to take 

jeffreygropp thanks for the information and yes i don't lose my green card if i got divorce and i can apply by myself to the naturalization


----------

